# Best Helmet for Endurance



## cowgirl928

Wow it has been forever since I have posted! Ok, so my helmet is fairly old and out of safety purposes it is time to purchase a new one. I want to know what you all like! What I am looking for is something that is lower profile since I have a tiny head, something that has good air flow, and something that is proven to be safe. Thank youuu


----------



## phantomhorse13

I currently ride in a Tipperary Sportage and like it quite a bit. I used to ride in an IRH helmet, but they changed their design just enough that the shape doesn't fit my head like it used to (or my head changed shape along the way! :lol.

Biggest thing is finding the one that suits the shape of your head. I know people who happily ride in Ovations or Troxels, but those aren't right for my head shape. Most companies have gotten smart and produced a lightweight, nicely vented helmet meant for trail riding, so you should be able to find just the right one for you.


----------



## Joel Reiter

I also like my Tipperary Sportage. Amazon.com : Tipperary Sportage Equestrian Sport Helmet : Sports & Outdoors

It's comfortable for hours at a time, it's simple to buckle and unbuckle, it's comfortable in the summer alone and in the winter with a Carhartt helmet liner. Amazon.com: Carhartt Men's Helmet Liner Mask,Black,0: Clothing

One of the distinct features of the Tipperary is the extension that covers the back of your head. Damage to the occipital bone in the skull is not unusual in horse accidents and the Tipperary protects this area better than some others.

As phantomhorse13 says, different brands fit different heads. I have sort of an oval shaped head, and the Tipperary works for me. If you have a round head you might find another brand works better.


----------



## Drifting

Third for Tippery Sportage. Affordable and comfortable.


----------



## greentree

Yep. Tipperary Sportage. Get it a little snug when new, as long as it feels even around your head.


----------



## grayshell38

Another vote for Tipperary Sportage. I hate helmets/hats/hoods anything that obstructs my head movement, but this helmet bothers me less than most others. LOL.


----------



## tim62988

I haven't done any endurance rides, but for me the Ovation helmets were much more comfortable than the tipperary.

I tried on troxel, tipperary, and ovation (got the deluxe schooler) and for my headshape the ovation felt best.


----------

